# light headedness



## BrandiJo (Oct 23, 2006)

so i was digonosed anemic last year and was told i would get light headed and sick if i didnt eat right, i have been working on that one, but i have found it only seems to affect me when i train.  If i remember to eat 3 times a day and go work out at night and still getting sick ....any other ideas what it oculd be ...my drs stumped says i should just stop if its making me dizzy but its not all the time just certain times. Like last week, doing kicking drills i was fine we stopped i was holding the bag for my partner and then like after about 5 mins of in activity i was ready to throw up, went out side did it and came abck in and was fine. This is suposedly not charicteric for anemia?? so my fellow MA's i need your input on what i can do to.


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 23, 2006)

Something is not right - for sure. Nausea is most definitely not symptomatic of anemea. But .... blood tests don't lie. There may be a further unidentified issue. It could be anything, really - from medication to food intolerances. You recently changed your eating habits, so don't rule out the latter.

I don't really 'do' mainstream medicine, and am fortunate that homeopathy is a recognised practice in my country. If you are comfortable with a homeopath, and it is permitted in your country / state, you may choose to consider going for a consultation. A good homeopath will take your case thoroughly, taking the whole person into consideration (including all dis-ease symptoms experienced, lifestyle, temprament, medical history, etc). The medication prescribed is also not harmful, works quickly and inexpensive in general.

Hope you get better soon.

Dave


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 23, 2006)

BrandiJo said:


> so i was digonosed anemic last year and was told i would get light headed and sick if i didnt eat right, i have been working on that one, but i have found it only seems to affect me when i train. If i remember to eat 3 times a day and go work out at night and still getting sick ....any other ideas what it oculd be ...my drs stumped says i should just stop if its making me dizzy but its not all the time just certain times. Like last week, doing kicking drills i was fine we stopped i was holding the bag for my partner and then like after about 5 mins of in activity i was ready to throw up, went out side did it and came abck in and was fine. This is suposedly not charicteric for anemia?? so my fellow MA's i need your input on what i can do to.


 
Yes; get a second _professional and licensed_ opinion. Doctor's, like all of us, are fallible men and women and sometimes it takes two, three, or even four to find the one who locates and treats the _real problem._ I really do hope that you seek and find competent medical help for this problem as it is fairly alarming for me to read your symptoms.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 23, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Yes; get a second _professional and licensed_ opinion. Doctor's, like all of us, are fallible men and women and sometimes it takes two, three, or even four to find the one who locates and treats the _real problem._ I really do hope that you seek and find competent medical help for this problem as it is fairly alarming for me to read your symptoms.



I second this!  I don't think any of us are doctors, I know I am certainly not and I would not offer any advice other than see a doctor(s).  If your doctor doesn't know, do like Jonathan said, go see another, and another if necessary.  Asking for medical advice online would not be my solution to the problem.  

I hope you get better soon! I wish you well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I second this! I don't think any of us are doctors, I know I am certainly not and I would not offer any advice other than see a doctor(s). If your doctor doesn't know, do like Jonathan said, go see another, and another if necessary. Asking for medical advice online would not be my solution to the problem.
> 
> I hope you get better soon! I wish you well.


 
That is good advice.  Best to go see another physician and possibly a specialist to find out what is wrong.  Good luck.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 23, 2006)

BrandiJo, was this the first time you felt nauseated while working out? If it's occuring on a regular basis and your primary care physician cannot identify the cause you should seek out a second opinion. 

As davemitchel said:


> There may be a further unidentified issue. It could be anything, really - from medication to food intolerances.



Good luck and hope you feel better.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't have anything to say other than what's been said already, but I hope you are able to find some relief from it.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Brandi,

There has been some great advice given already and all I can echo is the sentiments of everyone here.  If your doctor is stumped, get a second opinion or a third and keep trying new ways of dealing with it.  Could it be that when you exercise your sugar level drops?  Eating smaller meals, taking certain vitamins, etc.

Now davemitchell, mentioned homeopathic medicine.  Here in Canada it seems to be the "new craze" which brings out the "new crazies" and clinics are popping up.  However, that can be said of "doctors" as well, now can't it.  

If you do decide to see a homeopath, use it in conjunction with your doctor's orders and make sure both know what the other is saying and recommending.

Good luck, Brandi.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 23, 2006)

To echo everyone else - get a second opinion.  

Also, have you had your blood pressure checked lately?  And anywhere but the doctor's office?  I ask because I have a problem with low blood pressure that causes me to dehydrate easily, and then get nauseous and/or lightheaded before I pass out (as I get old, I skip the nausea and just get lightheaded and then pass out - but I can judge when it's coming better now, and get some water)... but my blood pressure tends to be higher at the doctor's office, so they only caught it because my blood pressure is consistently low when I give blood, and I had a second source of information; if I'd just been going on the doctor's office, they wouldn't have figured it out.  A different perspective can often see things the first didn't, just because different people think differently, and have different experiences.  In the meantime - make sure you stay well hydrated, because (whatever is causing it) that will make the problem worse, if you dehydrate.

Let us know what the doctors find, and good luck to you!


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 23, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> BrandiJo, was this the first time you felt nauseated while working out? If it's occuring on a regular basis and your primary care physician cannot identify the cause you should seek out a second opinion.
> .



no its been going on for about 6-8 months now and iv been told repeadtledly to eat better and take my iron suplaments.  

The only reason i was asking here is i figure it could just be pushing to hard or something...but that dont seem likely as iv really been taking it easy as far as training goes.

as for second and thrid and fourth oppionins, i have no money and i recently lost insurance so visiting a Dr again is out of the question, i already have a stack of them that i cant pay


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree with others.  Get another doctor's opinion.  If funds is a problem to pay for a doctor's visit, ask your parents to help with that part.  Your health is a priority.



BrandiJo said:


> no its been going on for about 6-8 months now and iv been told repeadtledly to eat better and take my iron suplaments.
> 
> The only reason i was asking here is i figure it could just be pushing to hard or something...but that dont seem likely as iv really been taking it easy as far as training goes.


I am borderline anemic as well, so if I know I am going to do something really strenuous, I have to be careful.  I also have very low blood pressure as well.  If I find myself getting too light headed to the point where I might pass out or even throw up (as a result of electrolytic imbalance), I have to slow down or excuse myself briefly.  Having an energy drink helps, so I make sure I always have it nearby.  If I drink straight water while I am already feeling that way (which does not have electrolytes in it), this can also aggravate and hasten the nausea.  

Now water is good.  Water is necessary to prevent dehydration, yet if you are already at the point of dehydration as a result of exercising/stress, then your electrolytes gets out of balance.  Making sure that I eat enough of proper food (primarily fruits and vegetables), sufficient sleep, and iron (whether from food or supplement), and a sports drink whenever I'm exercising, I do pretty well.  I have not had to to excuse myself for quite a while now.

- Ceicei


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 23, 2006)

that decribes what i feel almost perfectly, and i never understood why water was making it worse. ill try the sports drink and i can get my blood pressure checked at stuend heath!


----------



## zDom (Oct 23, 2006)

Follow all the great advice given above, but I have to ask:

Are you breathing well?

Not panting, but taking deep, slow breaths in through the nose, out through the mouth?


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 23, 2006)

zDom said:


> Follow all the great advice given above, but I have to ask:
> 
> Are you breathing well?
> 
> Not panting, but taking deep, slow breaths in through the nose, out through the mouth?


i get out of breath, but normaly the dizzyness is occures after my breathing returns to normal


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 13, 2006)

i got my blood pressure checked today it wasnt terribly low but she said that it can flucate dependingon what im doing so i do need to watch that, she made an appt with me to see the PA wends to see what else they can tell me and i am to drink more water... lots of water... ugh lol
​


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 13, 2006)

BrandiJo said:


> no its been going on for about 6-8 months now and *iv been told repeadtledly to eat better and take my iron suplaments.*
> 
> The only reason i was asking here is i figure it could just be pushing to hard or something...but that dont seem likely as iv really been taking it easy as far as training goes.
> 
> as for second and thrid and fourth oppionins, i have no money and i recently lost insurance so visiting a Dr again is out of the question, i already have a stack of them that i cant pay


I've stressed part of your comment for a reason.  I too am anemic and have found that supplements don't work well for me.  I have to really make a conscientious effort to get my iron from the right food sources.  Iron is available in two forms: heme and non-heme. Heme iron (which comes from the hemoglobin and myoglobin in of meat) is better absorbed than non heme (which comes from plants).  It also helps the absorption rates if your heme iron is consumed with vitamin C sources.

You also have to be aware of iron absorption inhibitors such as tannins found in tea, coffee and some colas.  Certain spices can also affect the absorption.

Now that I have my anemia under control and truly understand the dietary issues, I have had absolutely no problems with training.  I am currently training at a level I had never dreamed of in the past with no side-effects.

Good luck!


----------

